# Feederrollen?



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

Moin . Ich wollte mal wissen mit welchen Rollen ihr so Feedert. Mit Freilauf oder ohne ? Schnelle übersetzung mit eher kleinen Spulenkern, kontra grosse Spule mit eher mäßiger übersetzung , dafür aber mit einem grossen Schnureinzug bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung . Wie seht ihr die sache . Ich gehe nämlich sehr gerne zum Feedern , aber in letzter Zeit machen meine Rollen alle eine nach der anderen Schlapp. Bisher habe ich mir nie so den Kopf darüber gemacht und einfach eine nicht zu kleine 4000er oder 5000er Grösse rangeschraubt. Aber wie ich bemerken musste gibt es da wohl unterschiedliche denkweisen darüber. Alle die ich bisher gefragt habe sind Händler und wie alle wissen, lobt jeder Krämer nur seine Ware. Vorschläge sind mir sehr willkommen . Danke.


----------



## Revilo62 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Schreib doch mal bitte, mit welchen Gewichten Du angelst, damit man sich ein Bild zu den mechanischen Kräften machen kann.
Tight Lines|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Also bei uns kommen gewichte von 80-120 gramm zum einsatz . Wenn es richtig ballert dan gehe ich schon mal auf bis zu 150 gramm hoch. Silokanal , Havel und gelegentlich in der Elbe.


----------



## Revilo62 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Guckst Du ...... siehste, jetzt kann man sich ein Bild machen
Du bist ziemlich schnell im Bereich der Wurfgewichte der Brandungsangler und da geht es bekanntermaßen derb zu , also Rollengrößen um 10000 er sind da schon angesagt,
der Druck auf Achse und Kugellager sind schon enorm
die kleinen 4000 er oder 5000 er kannst Du vielleicht zum leichten Feedern nehmen, nur Du bist bei den Ruten wahrscheinlich auch schon im Bereich Heavy oder extraheavy
In jedem Fall eine Rolle mit großer Spule und hohem Schnureinzug, ist mechanisch deutlich mehr belastbarer,
ob mit Freilauf oder ohne ist Geschmackssache, ich bevorzuge ohne
Der Aufbau Deiner Feedermontagen ähnelt ohnehin schon den Brandungsmontagen, zumindest was die Schlagschnur betrifft ....
Tight Lines |wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Ist eine 10000er Grösse nicht etwas übertrieben? . Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber wir müssen hier keine 80 oder 100 meter werfen , wir bewegen uns im bereich von 30 meter und weniger. Ich wollte die anderen Angler am anderen Ufer ja nicht gleich erschlagen mit dem Futterkorb. Ich hatte so in einer 6000 grösse gedacht. Mit meinen 4000er und 5000er bin ich wunderbar klargekommen und auch nicht in den Steinpackungen hängengeblieben. Wollte eben auch mal einen Vorschlag hören um auch für die Elbe oder Oder gewappnet zu sein.#t


----------



## Patrick S. (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Hallo, 

bei mir sind die Gewichte teils ähnlich...seit diesem Jahr fische ich die Balzer Syndicate Feeder 7600 2. Ist ein relativ großes Modell, bisher bin ich aber super zufrieden damit. 

Und gerade habe ich gesehen, dass diese auch nicht mehr ganz so teuer ist wie damals...

Schaust du hier : http://www.amazon.de/Balzer-Rollen-Syndicate-Feeder-7600II/dp/B0060MO288


----------



## Glasauge (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Moin Moin,

habe auch immer Freilaufrollen in 4000er Größe zum feedern an Rhein und Mosel genutzt.
Da hat man, wie schon gesagt, speziell am Rhein mal Gewichte von >130g an der Rute.
Nach und nach bemerkt man dann, dass die Rollen nicht mehr ganz rund laufen, oder die Spule eiert.
Um nicht alle zwei Jahre neue Rollen kaufen zu müssen, bin ich dieses Jahr auf die folgende Rolle umgestiegen:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid988b79b219a09fced0ccb80c7e79b657_x2.htm

Zugegeben, die Rollen sehen im ersten Moment sehr brachial aus, aber die bringen die schweren Körbe und Bleie ohne zu mucken ratz fatz nach oben.
Man muss bei den Dingern nur aufpassen, dass sie auch an den Rollenhalter passen.
Ich musste nämlich feststellen, dass sie für den Halter meiner alten Karpfenrute zu groß ist und mir der Rollenhalter kaputt gegangen ist.
Auf meine Berkley Cherrywood Feeder passt die Rolle aber ganz gut rauf.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Slick (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*



Glasauge schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> habe auch immer Freilaufrollen in 4000er Größe zum feedern an Rhein und Mosel genutzt.
> Da hat man, wie schon gesagt, speziell am Rhein mal Gewichte von >130g an der Rute.
> ...




Genau die Rolle nur in der 865er Version(mehr Schnurfassung) nehme ich auch zum feedern. Die Achse ist noch ganz bei Wurfgewichten von 80g aufwärts.


Grüße


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*



> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir sind die Gewichte teils ähnlich...seit  diesem Jahr fische ich die Balzer Syndicate Feeder 7600 2. Ist ein  relativ großes Modell, bisher bin ich aber super zufrieden damit.
> 
> ...



Falls noch jemand eine stabile Feederrolle braucht hab ich ein Schnäppchen für euch. 
*
2 x Balzer Syndicate Feeder 7600-Michael Zammataro (Feeder Rolle)*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241357

75 € all inkl.

Ich finde leider keine Interessenten. #t

Absolut neuwertig. BEi mir am kleinen Flüsschen sind die viel zu überzogen.


----------



## Revilo62 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Gut von den Wurfweiten hast Du ja nichts geschrieben, aber wenn ich Elbe lese, dann darf es auch schon mal weiter rausgehen, bei den Wurfweiten kommst Du natürlich mit einer 
Baugröße 6000/8000 gut klar, aber wie im Tröööt schon geschrieben wurde, die müssen dann aber auch mechanisch das gut abkönnen, die kleinen 4000er sind definitiv daneben, das machen die Lager auf die Dauer nicht mit.
es geht auch nicht unbedingt nur um die Wurfweite, sondern auch um den Schnureinzug, der ist ja bei einer 10000 er schon sehr gut , der Korb kommt demnach auch schneller vom Grund hoch, ist ja manchmal auch nicht ganz unwichtig.
Und für die ELBE und Oder: das sind aber schon ganz andere Kaliber von Flüssen als die Havel oder der SILO-Kanal, hier kommt dann auch noch der enorme Strömungsdruck dazu 
Tight Lines |wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Ne .Die Rollen sind ja auch nicht jedes Wochenende an der Elbe im einsatz . Nur so zwei bis dreimal im Jahr und da denke ich das ich mit einer 6000er gut zurande komme. Haupeinsatzgebiet ist die Havel und der Silo.


----------



## Thairo (14. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Hiho, also ich Feeder demnächst (heute bestellt) die nagelneue 2013er Shimano Aero 4000 Feeder (laut Shimano die größe der 6000er Version) 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...9sehfish/reels/front_drag/AERO_FEEDER_FA.html

Übersetzung 5,8:1 mit 1.04m Schnuraufwicklung pro Umdrehung kostenpunkt ~150€, allerdings fische ich auch nur bis 80 Absolutes Maximum 100gr Futterkorb.

Bisher musste eine Shimano Exage 4000 Kampfbremse herhalten von der bin ich persöhnlich aber nicht so begeistert daher hab ich mir nun eine neue geholt.


----------



## Obi Wan (14. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Shimano utegra 4500 usb ist ne super rolle zu feedern generell würde ich beim feedern nicht so knauserig sein bei der rolle durch die hohe beanspruchung und dem hohen gewichten die du wirfst sollte du schon mal in die tasche fliegen und die shimano rolle die mein vorredner vorgeschlagen hat find ich auch gut werd mal sehen ob ich mir die hole danke für den tip mit der seite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thairo (14. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Gern geschehen!
Wenn sie da ist, 1-4 Tage Lieferzeit laut Shop, dann kann ich auch gerne nochmal etwas zu der Rolle schreiben. Da sie recht neu ist, wie gesagt erst seit dem 2013er Produktkatalog von Shimano im Programm, konnte ich im Netz noch nicht viel darüber finden.

Bin auch eher per zufall darüber gestolpert waren am Schwanken ob ich mir die Daiwa Exceler-Z oder Spro Gold Arc fürs Feedern kaufe und auf einmal sagt mein Bruder so: "Wie wäre es denn hier mit der Shimano Feeder Rolle die passt vom Foto her auch perfekt zu deiner Feederrute ( Anm. Shimano Catana CX 150gr WG 3,98m)" bis dato war mir garnicht bekannt das es von Shimano eine Extra Feederrolle gibt und wenig Später bin ich dann halt drauf aufmerksam geworden das diese ganz neu ist.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

DANKE, DANKE, DANKE. So viele Tips. das muss ich erstmal im Kopf sortieren. Die meisten der Seiten die hier genannt wurde habe ich noch nie gehört . Werde mit sicherheit mal reinschauen. Dann muss ich noch meinen Geldbeutel befragen ob er mir zu Weihnachten das Ok gibt für den Erwerb von ein oder zwei Rollen. Denn so dicke habe ich es ja nun auch nicht das ich mal eben so locker , Ihr versteht. Bin auch weiter für ratschläge offen.Nochmals DANKE.#6


----------



## ritschwumm (14. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Hallo,
Habe auch 2 der Okuma 865er Rollen (Freilauf) im Einsatz. Am Rhein in Gernsheim /Hessen mit 10M Schlagschnur (50er Mono) + 26er Stroft Hauptschnur. Fische 120Gr. - 170 Gr. Körbe ohne Probleme.
Zuverlässig und günstig--> Was will man mehr #6
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Ritsch fischt die selbe Strecke wie ich - allerdings habe ich nur eine Heavy Feeder und daran baumelt eine 8000er Shimano Baitrunner XTE.

Die ist eig. sehr robust und verlegt auch die Schnur ordentlich. Werfe ebenfalls Körbe von 120-180gr.

Beim TE würde ich zw. einer 6000er und 8000er Grße wählen. Fischt er öfters mit solchen Gewichten wie wir Rheinangler, dann gerne ne 8000er bis 10.000er Rolle.

Freilauf muss nicht, aber ich verwende den gerne beim Befüllen des Korbes.


----------



## langerLulatsch (15. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

@Thairo
Wäre dir für nen ersten Erfahrungsbericht über die Rollen dankbar, wenn du sie mal im Einsatz hattest!
Bin neulich auch über die Rollen "gestolpert", machen ja erstmal nen guten Eindruck! Was mich aber zum Nachdenken brachte ist die Tatsache, dass da ne 6000er Spule auf nem 4000er gehäuse sitzt (lt Shimao-Website): Legt das nicht den Verdacht nahe, dass das Getriebe vllt ein wenig unterdimensioniert ist und den auftretenden Belastungen ggf nicht gewachsen ist?!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thairo (15. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

@langerlulatsch Darum mach ich mir weniger sorgen. Schliesslich ist dies ja eine extra Feederrolle, also gehe ich auch mal davon aus das es so Dimensioniert ist das es auch die schwersten Körbe verkraftet 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es weniger die größe die für die Haltbarkeit sorgt, sondern das verwendete Material  Als Material wird laut Shimano ja A7075 Super  Duraluminium fürs Getriebe verwendet.

Morgen kommt das Paket an dann kann ich die ersten Bilder von der Rolle schiessen, Angeln werde ich diese Rolle wohl frühestens in 1-2 Wochen (vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt dann noch mit) wenn meine Erkältung weg ist :q


----------



## Revilo62 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Mmmmmmh ... habe eigentlich immer gedacht, das Problem liegt bei der Achse und beim Achslager, das Getriebe, sofern nicht aus Kunststoff, kriegt davon am wenigsten ab ;+;+;+
Insofern ist die Frage wohl mehr als berechtigt, 4000 er basis mit 6000erSpule, da muß die Achseschon sehr besonders sein
Auch wenn es eine Feederrolle sein soll oder ist, auch hier gibt es enorme Unterschiede
Für eine Feederrute bis 100 gr. sicher ausreichend, nur wirfst Du damit nicht dauerhaft Körbe über 100 gr, denn mit Futter wiegt der dann mal locker 130 -150 gr. und ein 150gr.Korb kommt dann mal auch auf 180 -200 gr, da ist dann extra heavy angesagt oder noch schwerer. 
War am WE an der Oder zum Quappenfischen, da haben wir eine Rute an der Strömungskante gefischt ( 200 gr. Blei waren geradeso ausreichend , alles darunter wurde einfach weggespült) und da haben meine 8000er Rollen sich mehr als gequält, beim nächsten Mal habe ich dann meine Brandeungsrollen drauf ( 14000er Ultegra) und ich gehe vielleicht 4x im Jahr dort hin
Wenn ich schon derart schwer fischen muß und nicht für jede Situation umdenken möchte, dann gleich schwerer.
Und Große Rolle heißt nicht gleich, den anderen Uferangler zu erschlagen, sondern einfach verschleißfreier fischen
Wie gesagt, ELBE und Oder sind andere Kaliber als der SILO oder die Havel , ob ich da 1x fische oder 100x
Ist nur gut gemeint und macht sich mit 1 paar EURO mehr bemerkbar
Tight Lines |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Wenn der TE noch keine neuen Rollen geordert hat,würd ich  ihm nahe legen,das Angebot von M.C.Phlegmatisch anzunehmen.Ich fisch das große Modell,also die 9600,am Rhein mit bis zu 250gr Körben.Das sind gute und auch robuste Rollen und wären dann in der kleinen Version völlig ausreichend.
Ansonsten mal im Spro Katalog oder inner Bucht nach den LCS Modellen suchen.

#h


----------



## Thairo (15. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Insofern ist die Frage wohl mehr als berechtigt, 4000 er basis mit 6000erSpule, da muß die Achseschon sehr besonders sein
> Auch wenn es eine Feederrolle sein soll oder ist, auch hier gibt es enorme Unterschiede



Das Gehäuse ist 4000er Größe ich zumindest gehe davon aus da die Spule 6000er Größe hat auch die Achse entsprechend einer 6000er entspricht aber denke mal morgen mehr dazu  So verstehe ich das zumindest 4000er Gehäuse aber halt 6000er Technik

Vielleicht ist sie ja auch einfach nur Müll und wackelt und klappert ohne ende  Werde sie jedenfalls mal mit meiner Exage 4000 RC und TwinPower 4000FC vergleichen.

Edit: Aber vielleicht könnte ein Mod die Diskussion über die Shimano mal ausgliedern, da es ja eher weniger mit dem Thema zu tun hat aber die neue Shimano Rolle ja offensichtlich doch einige interessiert.


----------



## Aal_Willi (15. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Sehr stabile Rollen sind auch die Ryobi Applause, die 6000/8000 sind auch nicht so gross, aber kaum zerstörbar.
Wenn man sparen will und eine noch grössere Rolle will,
kann man die Mitchell Avocast 8000 nehmen, die kostet im
Angebot 69,00 und ist baugleich mit der Penn Surfblaster 8000.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

P.S. 
Ich denke jetzt ist die Verwirrung komplett...

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/MITCHELL-AvoCAST-8000


----------



## Thairo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

So die Aero 4000 ist heute angekommen und hatte ja versprochen was dazu zu schreiben!

Negativ aufgefallen:

Unter der Spule sitzt nur ein Plastik Ritzel sowie diese neue Technik die verhindern soll, dass die Schnur hinter die Spule Gerät ist ebenfalls nur billigst Plastik. Ob das nun so sein muss bei einer Rolle für 150€, ich denke nicht.

Positiv Aufgefallen:

Der überarbeitete Bügel ist Shimano Typisch nach wie vor sehr dünn, doch die Feder hat deutlich mehr Druck als bei meinem bisherigen Shimano Rollen.

Zu der Vermutung dass die 6000er Spule nur eine 4000er Achse hat kann ich sagen, definitiv nein. Die Achse der TwinPower 4000 ist deutlich dünner als die der Aero 4000. Ich kann zwar nicht sagen ob sie jetzt vergleichbar mit einer 6000er ist, aber jedenfalls ist sie Verstärkt, dicker als bei anderen 4000er Shimanos.

Ebenfalls positiv aufgefallen ist mir der neue Schnurclip, dieser ist wie ich es von einer Feeder Rolle erwarte nämlich gefedert.

Edit: hmm... noch ein Negativer Punkt mir ist in der Anleitung gerade folgender Punkt aufgefallen:  Der Schnurclip ist Bestandteil der Rolle und wurde von Shimano ausschliesslich zum Schutz der Schnur beim Transport hergestellt.

Also Sprich eine Feederrolle ohne Schnurclip!?! Ich weiss ja nicht, also ich werde wohl doch nochmal drüber Schlafen müssen ob ich dann Bereit bin dafür 150€ zu zahlen.

Kommen wir nun zum Schnurwickelbild, dieser sieht sehr gut aus und steht der TwinPower in nichts nach ich würde eher sagen sieht sogar noch besser aus.


Fazit: Ich werde sie trotz des Plastiks behalten und testen, da sie ansonsten bis auf diese 2 Negativ aufgefallenen Plastik sachen den anderen Shimanos in nichts nach steht und sehr Robust wirkt. Aber einen richtigen Eindruck werde ich dann sowieso erst Gewinnen wenn ich sie das erste mal am Wasser benutzt habe :m


----------



## Riesenangler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Danke für die Vorschläge. Ich habe mir erstmal eine Shimano Baitrunner DL in 6000er grösse geholt .Hab sie gestern gleich mal getestet umd muss sage das sie mir sehr gut gefällt . Die rolle macht einen sehr robusten eindruck und für rund 58 euro ist sie scheinbar völlig in ordnung. Nur der Clip ist mir etwas aufgestoßen . Manchmal hängt sich die Schnur aus . Kein beinbruch , kann man ja mit einen Stück alten Fahrradschlach auch stoppen. Das habe ich nämlich bei Berti Bovens gelernt. funktioniert super und schont die Schnur , weil sie ja nicht ständig gegen den Clip hämmert wenn man wirft.:m


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Feederrollen?*

Ich verwende die Clips auch nicht - lege lieber eine Schlaufe Federgum ein und fixiere die am Clip. Da passiert mit der Hauptschnur gar nix mehr


----------

